# priming/painting structual steel and pipe



## carlo86 (Sep 5, 2011)

looking for help
what paint / primer holds the best on exterior pipe and structual steel.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Behr paint and primer in one


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

No no that is not right, Glidden paint/primer in 1. Get it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> No no that is not right, Glidden paint/primer in 1. Get it at Wal-Mart.


Please don't challenge me. :boxing:


----------



## LINE-X (Aug 17, 2011)

Sandblast to near white metal or white metal. If you can't sandblast, grind it. Prime with a zinc primer or other anti-corrosive primer.


----------



## rebeljeep (Oct 18, 2011)

It depends on the age, value, and how many more years this steel is going to be around. On the high end you could sandblast, prime with high performance coatings. On the low end, you could brush sandblast or powerwash, and use Dupont 25p epoxy mastic that will also act as a topcoat.On the lowest end, you could just dust it off, and shoot it with asphalt aluminum. Consider property damage by overspray.Overspray hazzards can be handled by fast dry materials, hand painting, or painting on days when the wind is right.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Too many to list. Try Carboline, International, Jotum, Devoe Coatings, Tnemec, or Ameron. Sorry SWP fans you could also try Sea Guard


----------



## Retired From Paint (Jun 12, 2011)

Need more info 
Location ?
value ?
Budget ?
Life span ?
You see when it comes to exterior steel you have many options.
Is it a billion dollar power plant or a $150.00 stair rail, you can coat
it any way you want. It is just a matter of money.

Best Reguards


----------



## Retired From Paint (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry old post.... Hope he did not use Behr or Glidden, You know a true
Proffessional when asked a question should give proffessional advice.
It is not a joke if he used the wrong product. Like they say to new salesman if you dont know the answer dont say anything . Hope you never walk into a paint store and ask how to paint a 50 ton generator
that heats to 210 F and they say just use our super duper ultra special
paint every thing in the world paint. Haha haha haha haha.

Its not funny

This post will probaly be deleted by the mods its kinda buddy buddy
goom-by-ya around here.

Best reguards


----------

